# West Texas Ranchette



## wtexasfam (Sep 8, 2002)

For sale small ranchette in Fisher County, Texas, the 53+/- acres of land is covered in natural mesquite pasture, with some cedar scattered throughout. There are two surface tanks on the property, with a seasonal creek and several small draws crossing the land. The brush varies from scattered to very thick, providing a good mix for the wildlife and livestock. The property is fenced around the perimeter, with several cross-fences throughout, and includes a nice set of pipe holding pens for your horses or livestock.

The house includes three separate living areas, with one being used as a huge gameroom, one being a formal living room and the other being used as an informal family den. The four bedrooms and three bathrooms, all with plenty of storage space, provide ample room for everyone in the family.

Asking $139,500 (Pictures available upon request)


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 9, 2004)

I've always said that if I came into a bunch of money I'd buy a couple of sections in either Fisher and Stonewall county. It is pretty empty, but still close enough to go into Abilene if I really needed something.

I'm going to have to stick it out in Jones county until I win the lotto I guess.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I've lived in West Texas. Most likely the ground is infested with cockleburrs and if you have dogs, they won't be able to walk through the property without stopping and pulling off the burrs...they'll end up with bloody paws. Also lack of water is a huge problem there. Nice property size though.


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 9, 2004)

TedH71 said:


> I've lived in West Texas. Most likely the ground is infested with cockleburrs and if you have dogs, they won't be able to walk through the property without stopping and pulling off the burrs...they'll end up with bloody paws. Also lack of water is a huge problem there. Nice property size though.


Hmm, this property is just one county from where I live. Fisher County is quite a bit different than say Brewster County. To get techinical it would actually be west central Texas and not West Texas. The poster also mentioned that it had two tanks on it.

So, why judge the place so harshly when you've never seen it? I mean, yeah it could have cokleburrs, but why detract from something you've not seen?


----------



## wtexasfam (Sep 8, 2002)

Rowdy,

You are correct it is West Central Texas. :bow:


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Because when I lived in Abilene and Clyde..I also visited towns in West Texas...the ground was eaten up in burrs. That's the only negative thing I have with West Texas..other than the water issue which has always been there. I do not think W. Texas has always had the burrs...not sure but that cockleburr could be an invasive species...was told the only way you could get rid of them was either have goats or fertlize the heck out of the ground...and it would kill the plants that produced the burr. It truly was not fun to see my dogs' feet become bloody even after 5 minutes of walking outside. I had no money so I resorted to mowing the grass extremely short and burning all the grass/burrs that came in the bag. I was able to get 20 acres down to maybe 75% less burrs after a year of living there. You do have to be on top of it....good thing there was not too much rain or otherwise I would've been drowning in burrs. Just wanted people to competely understand what they're getting into if they're moving into an area....jobs can be hard to get. It is all about who you know in order to get jobs....


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Totally dry county?


----------

